# It feels like summer!



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It was so hot yesterday that I put the kids in their swimsuits and got the paddling pool out in the back garden!

Within 5 minutes, Rosie had burst the paddling pool (luckily, it was only a tiny one left over from when Max was a baby) and was totally soaked by the srpinkler toy and racing round like a mad thing. The kids (and Rosie) loved it!

Now I need to go out and buy a non-inflatable paddling pool that Rosie can't ruin!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Ha ha! Brilliant!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

ahh bless her


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

brilliant ! last year Rascal always chased the sprinkler, he loved it and would get absolutely drenched - yet to try it this year with the 2 of them altho I'm pretty sure it will be a hit as Scamp jumps in the bath whenever he can, even when there's no water in it !!


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH SO CUTE! and I am so jelous...last night I went out side with lady and had to put my winter parka on!!!! we have no hints of spring over here yet...not fair...lol


----------

